# Forced to hunt with these...%#@& you, Canadian winter!



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

I feel like I'm cheating on my shooters every time I take a shot.

They still put food in my freezer though...and that's a much appreciated commodity in my household.

The top two are Crosman 1322 Carbines (.22 cal) one has an 18" barrel (with a 2289 pump arm assembly) and the other has a 14" barrel with a flat top piston kit installed. They both get the job done superbly...great small game guns.

The bottom is a 2240 (.22 cal) but like slingshot rubber, it doesn't perform well in the cold due to it being CO2 powered...so, I don't hunt with it...I used to when it had the 18" barrel and stock on it (that I robbed to put on the 1322) but the inconsistent power didn't make it easy.

Anyways...wish I could be hunting with my slingshot, but I'm making due...spring isn't that far off...and I could do a lot worse for gun choices 

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## patsy1122 (Nov 8, 2017)

Those are sweeeeeeet! I'm in upstate NY about a half hour from the border. I know what you are saying about the winter!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

MW - your choices could be loads worse.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Those are awesome!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> I feel like I'm cheating on my shooters every time I take a shot.
> 
> They still put food in my freezer though...and that's a much appreciated commodity in my household.
> 
> ...


Nice kit there brother. I've also got a maxed out 2240 with a BOSS valve and 10' LW Barrel that's cool capable at 20 yards in warm weather. Atm if I need an air rifle I go to my Crosman Phantom in .22. It has a custom Weirauch piston seal and buttoned piston with a GTX II trigger kit. Very smooth shooter out to 50 yards for rabbits, squirrels & doves. Just keep practicing in doors that's what I do LOL, well do our Sligshots justice come spring!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Here.
















Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Very nice selection,good luck to you in your hunts.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

BushpotChef said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I feel like I'm cheating on my shooters every time I take a shot.
> ...


I also have a Phantom 22...with a vortex custom spring - tuned...shooting n the upper 900s with 14.3g CPHPs...I don't hunt with it as much as I should because of the weight...and it's a bit overkill for what I'm hunting...I use it manly for raccoon and beaver...and coywolf when asked to help get rid of a few dangerous ones for people.
You should check out the ball bearing trigger mod for the phantom. It turns it into a big Tack-driver

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I do miss my air rifle. Been looking to get a CO2 Crossman - but after your post may actually start looking around for a pumper - think it actually makes more sense for my situation. The big question is 177 or 22...

I have a ball-bearing type trigger on my Milbro 'Diana' its nice.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

mattwalt said:


> I do miss my air rifle. Been looking to get a CO2 Crossman - but after your post may actually start looking around for a pumper - think it actually makes more sense for my situation. The big question is 177 or 22...
> 
> I have a ball-bearing type trigger on my Milbro 'Diana' its nice.


.22 all day. At the ranges air rifles are generally employed it will always buck the wind and will always hit twice as hard as any .177. More room for error that way as well as a shot that is say a 1/4" off the heart in .177 might leave the bunny wounded but barely able to get down a hole before death. Same shot in .22 would have anchored it.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > MikmaqWarrior said:
> ...


That sounds pretty sweet! My other phantom has the bearing tune in it, but thanks for the suggestion  . My 2240 gets used quite a bit as a pest raccoon gun in the summer months. It's throwing 14.3 CPHPs at 720-760 fps on a good day.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Yep good stuff, got 3 I shoot every Sunday at our morning shoot around, a 2250: 2240: 2289: all modded as much as I can afford, also got browning urx, Diana 34, every sun morn bout 12 of us get together, been doing that for bout 4 yrs I think, inside winter outside summer, I also get a shot or few in daily between catty shots, really tough when the temp is in the 20’s and. Cold or colder, but I try.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

mattwalt said:


> I do miss my air rifle. Been looking to get a CO2 Crossman - but after your post may actually start looking around for a pumper - think it actually makes more sense for my situation. The big question is 177 or 22...
> 
> I have a ball-bearing type trigger on my Milbro 'Diana' its nice.


I agree with BushpotChef 100%.....22 is the way to go if you are planning to hunt....177 is great for competition shooting, due to the flatter trajectory... but they don't retain the energy down range like a .22 does...which we all know is important for humanely dispatching game.

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

BushpotChef said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> > BushpotChef said:
> ...


Impressive power...anything over 650fps is a big accomplishment...

A buddy of mine has a 2240 that he modded to the max...it was throwing lead so fast that he couldn't get tight groupings with it, even with a air stripper muzzle break installed...lol...he detuned it til he could get a tight nickel sized groupings..suitable for hunting. It's still a beast...crazy powerful.

I had my 2240 bulk fed and putting out about 600fps....that's all I needed for rabbit, pigeon, and squirrel. I could've gotten crazy numbers with a 24" barrel and help from my friend (who happens to be a machinist)...but I hunt with a slingshot all spring, summer, and fall... and only use my air rifles in the winter, so it just made more sense to build a 1322...it's cold weather friendly and doesn't cost anything at all per shot...just elbow sweat...lol...
I still love my 2240...it's what got me into building and modding...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > MikmaqWarrior said:
> ...


Thanks man and yeah it's pretty monstrous. I generally use RWS Super H Points when so can afford them as they are harder and for some reason sit nicer in LW Barrels. I has an hollow long probe that was custom made by a friend of mine who is a pneumatic technician. I call my valve a BOSS but it was actually also made by him before Crosman stopped making brass valves. On one cartridge I get 18 solid shots 4 slower ones then its useless. That's fine for me as I use it for meat and pests that need to go in the first or second shot. Using predator polymags it will take a groundhogs with a headshot at 20 yards no problem at all.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

This was my old go to rifle when pesting: QB57 Sidelever in .22 .It was very compact and after a strip and lube tune with a stack of preload washers, it threw CPHPs at about 630 fps.









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

BushpotChef said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> > BushpotChef said:
> ...


Cool I have 22 and 177 version of that airgun also .
And the newest i got is the Benjamin Woods Walker carbine . 
There all great guns


----------

